
Someday your self-driving car will pull over for police - classichasclass
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-02-20/someday-your-self-driving-car-will-pull-over-for-police
======
rovyko
The same way a taxi driver will pull over for police when you're in the car?

I feel loss of agency in autonomous vehicles is far more obvious and expected
than the one we experience with our data.

------
ddingus
I won't be owning one. What's the point?

